# Gentoo und Partitionen



## Rubberduck (16. Mai 2004)

Hi all,
bin ziemlicher  was linux angeht. (hab vor einer Woche noch netmal gewusst was ne shell ist...)
Wollt nun Gentoo-Linux auf meinen Rechner installiern hab da aber ein kleines Prob:
Wollte versch. Partitionen abweichend von der Standartpartitionierung anlegen:
hda1 mit ext2 oder ext3 als boot partition (32MB)
hda2 als swab (512MB)
hda3 mit ext3 als root (weiss leider nicht wie gross ich die machen soll...)
hda4 mit ext3 als usr  (wie gross weiss hier auch net)
hda5 mit reiserfs für tmp (dachte an 2GB? )
hda6 mit fat 32 für WindowsXP (20gb)
hda7 mit fat 32 für Dokumente und mediafiles wie mp3 ect (60GB)
Ach ja Rechner ist n AthlonXP 3200+   512MB-Ram  Radeon9800 120GB HDD

so nun meine frage wie gross sollten die jeweiligen Partitionen sein bzw. wie werden sie bei der installation gemountet.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt schon genügend Threads die deine Frage beantworten. Einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen.
Und wie diese gemountet werden, wird in der hervorragenden Gentooinstallationsdoku erklärt.
Von daher: Suchen, und schon weißt du wie groß die Partitionen sein müssen, und in der Doku
wird erklärt wie du diese dann einbindest.


----------



## Rubberduck (16. Mai 2004)

Ok nach ca 45min suchen wurd ich fündig.
Zwar unter ner komplett andern topic aber was solls .

Werde es denk ich so machen:

/boot (32MB) - c:/ (20GB für Windoofs) - d:/ (60GB für daten) - Swap (512MB) -/var (300MB) - /usr (15GB) - /home (rest)

hab auch die docu schon mehrmals durchgearbeitet aber das mit dem mounten wird nur kurz erwähnt und ich hab bisl probs /var /usr/home zu mounten weil ich net wirklich weiss wie. (hab zwar scho nen duron 800 der mit standartpartitionierung läuft aber die erscheint mir bisl unvorteilhaft)

mount hda5 /mnt/gentoo/var   kanns ja wohl net sein (funzen tuts auch net)

hab hierzu auch noch nicht sonderlich viel in tutorials und nur ansatzweise etwas im gentoo forum gelesen... kann mir hierbei jemand helfen


----------



## Thorsten Ball (16. Mai 2004)

Das heißt "funktionieren" und nicht "funzen".
Und wenn du in der man page von "mount" geschaut hättest, hättest du erfahren
dass sich ein mount command wie folgt aufbaut:


```
mount /dev/hda5 /usr
mount /dev/hda6 /home
mount /dev/hda7 /var
```
usw.

Also: man mount

Thorsten


----------



## Rubberduck (16. Mai 2004)

thx 

habs komplizierter und falsch gemacht...

sollte nun aber funzen (zumindest bin ich nun in der installation wesentlich weiter..)


----------



## Tim C. (16. Mai 2004)

Rubberduck:

Wir haben hier Forenregeln, die in Bezug auf dich vorallem zwei Dinge aussagen:

- Hier wird Wert auf normale Groß- / Kleinschreibung und Rechtschreibung gelegt.
- Damit verbunden sind hier so Worte wie f unzen nicht gewünscht.

Bitte halte dich in Zukunft daran.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten Ball _
> *Das heißt "funktionieren" und nicht "".
> Und wenn du in der man page von "mount" geschaut hättest, hättest du erfahren
> dass sich ein mount command wie folgt aufbaut:
> ...


Kann mich da MrNugget nur anschließen.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, steht u.a. folgendes in der man-Page:

```
mount -t type something somewhere
```
something = /dev/hdaX
somewhere = /mnt/foo

Sollte doch recht einprägsam sein, oder?


----------



## JohannesR (16. Mai 2004)

"type" sollte "ext3" sein.


----------



## Rubberduck (17. Mai 2004)

Danke für die Posts.

Was mich beim mounten verwirrt hat ist, das in der Docu wie folgt gemountet wird:

mount hda3  /mnt/gentoo (wobei hda3 die root partition ist)

dann wird das Verzeichniss /mnt/gentoo/boot  erstellt und mit

mount hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot           wird nun die /boot Partition gemountet.

Was mich verwirrt ist wieso /root und /boot jeweils nach /mnt/gentoo gemountet werden (bzw. das hat mich garnicht so sehr verwundert aber ich weiss nicht wie ich die anderen Partitionen mounten soll). Wie gesagt bin Linux Newbie. Ich hab zwar mal versucht wie von euch beschrieben zu mounten aber Gentoo hat die Installation nach einigen Schritte wieder abgebrochen.

Einzige Erklärung die ich mir bisher aus den Fingern saugen konnte ist, dass das Mounten deshalb nach  /mht/gentoo/  durchgeführt wird, weil man später ja nach /mnt/gentoo "chrootet"... sry wenn ich hier total falsch liege....

P.S.: Wenn ihr einen Link habt der die Gentoo Installation diesbezüglich genauer beschreibt wäre ich euch dankbar wenn ihr in postet; ich arbeite mich dann schon durch.

Was Nettiquette betrift : Ich bemüh mich aber wenn trotzdem etwas Slang durchkommt bitte ich das zu entschuldigen (ist das erste Forum seit 3Jahren in dem solch strikte Regeln herrschen; als bitte net gleich bannen wenn ich wiedereinmal Mist rede)

Hier noch der Link zur Gentoo Installationsdocu; das Mounting wird recht weit unten beschrieben 
http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. Mai 2004)

Hi Rubberduck,

kein Grund zur Sorge: Du hast Recht! Du wechselst ja dann mit chroot zu /mnt/gentoo,
das bedeutet, dass du dich dann "dort befindest" und von dir aus gesehen /mnt/gentoo dann nur
das Root-Verzeichnis ist ( "/" ). Also wenn du jetzt /dev/hda1 nach /mnt/gentoo/boot mountest,
mit chroot wechselt, und ls /boot machst, würdest du den Inhalt von /dev/hda1 sehen, wenn da
welcher drauf wär.
Also, so ist es da beschreiben: 


```
# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo
# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot
# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

Das heißt:

1) Wir mounten die Partition die das Root-verzeichnis sein soll, nach /mnt/gentoo, unser späteres
Root verzeichnis
2) Wir legen ein Ordner für Boot an, der dann /boot sein wird.
3) Schließlich mounten wir unsere boot-Partition so dass sie als /boot eingebunden ist

Hoffe das wurde jetzt klar 

Thorsten

PS: Mist, jetzt aber schnell zum Bus rennen!


----------



## Rubberduck (18. Mai 2004)

Ok nun bin ich ein Stückchen weiter auf der Suche nach dem Problem und ich glaub ich hab da was gefunden :

Bis jetzt konnte ich Gentoo nur nach der Standartpartitionierung aus der Gentoo-Docu installiern.

Sobald ich aber /home nach /mnt/gentoo/home mounte, bekomm ich jedesmal eine Fehlermeldung soblad versucht wird nach /home zu schreiben.

Ich hab folgendes in der Doku gefunden und denke das hier mein Fehler liegt
Zitat aus der Doku :
"Wenn Sie /tmp auf eine separate Partition legen möchten, stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie die Berechtigungen nach dem mounten ändern: chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/tmp. Dies gilt auch für /var/tmp."

ich schätze einmal das ich den chmod 1777 Befehl auch für die anderen Partitionen die neben den Standartpartitionen gemountet werden, verwenden muss.

Meine Frage nun:
Kann ich chmod 1777 bedenkenlos für die anderen Partitionen verwenden?


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. Mai 2004)

Du befindest dich eben zum Zeitpunkt der Installation nicht auf deinem Gentoo-System sondern auf dem der Live-CD. Daher musst du erstmal dein (entstehendes) Gentoo-System welches sich auf einer deiner Partitionen befindet mounten, und das eben auf /mnt/gentoo.

Später, wenn du mit der Installation fertig bist, bootest du dein, auf die Festplatte installiertes, System - und alles ist so, wie Thorsten es sagte.

Nebenbei: Ist nicht gegen dich gemeint oder ähnliches, aber du scheinst noch recht wenig Wissen und Erfahrung in solchen Sachen zu haben, eine andere Distribution wäre evt. für den Einstieg leichter.


----------



## Rubberduck (18. Mai 2004)

Hi
ahm ich glaub du verstehst mein Problem nicht.
Das chrooten und warum ich in /mnt/gentoo mounte ist mir schon klar (zugegeben ich hatte am Anfang Zweifel aber die hat Thorsten ausgeräumt; thx diesbezüglich).

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich bereits während der Installation die versch. Partitionen mounten muss.

Beispielsweise:
mount     /dev/hda1           /mnt/gentoo/boot
mount    /dev/hda3            /mnt/gentoo/
mount     /dev/hda4           /mnt/gentoo/home      
(swap und mkdir Zeilen hab ich bei der Installation auch erstellt; ganz so Newbie bin ich auch nicht.)

Wenn ich dies jedoch wie oben beschreiben mach, dann bricht Gentoo die Installation ab. Es scheint tatsächlich wie in der Doku beschrieben, so zu sein das ich erst noch die Berechtigung nach dem mounten ändern muss (was mir ja auch logisch erscheint; Gentoo soll ja die /home Partition wie den /home Ordner verwalten.) Hier wollt ich wissen ob ich dem chmod 1777 Befehl benutzen kann oder ob das 1777 hier vielleicht durch was anderes ersetzt werden will. chmod ist klar nur mit den Zahlen kenn ich mich nicht aus.

Und was andere Distributionen angeht: Ich hatte SUSE. CD rein es installiert sich. Packete und Hardware wird auch einfach installiert. Ist irgendwie langweilig. Ich hätte vielleicht von Anfang an mein Problem mit Gentoo besser schildern sollen und nicht einfach "Problem mit dem mounten" schreiben sollen.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. Mai 2004)

Also es kommt ein Fehler dass du nicht drauf schreiben kannst? Existiert denn bereits /mnt/gentoo/home?
Hast du auf der home-Partition schon ein Filesystem erzeugt? Kommt der Fehler wenn du den mount-befehl eingibst, oder erst später? Weil eigentlich muss man während der Installation nicht in /home schreiben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...

Thorsten


----------



## Rubberduck (18. Mai 2004)

Ja, 

ich hab davor mit:

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home bereits das Verzeichnis erstellt
Dannach hab ich gemountet. Würde das Verzeichnis nicht existiern, dann könnte ich unter Gentoo auch nicht mounten. 
Der Fehler tritt dann auf wenn ich mit Gentoo die Tar Archive entpack und somit das System in das ich später chroote erstelle.

Ich versuch einfach mal den chmod 1777 befehl nicht nur auf /var sondern auch auf /home /usr anzuwenden.

ok /home war ein bescheidenes Beispiel. Ich wollte ja /usr /var /home auf eigene Partitionen legen wie ganz oben beschrieben. Ich bekomm dann immer nur den Fehler Cannot write file und dann bricht Gentoo die Installation ab. Da aber dieselbe Installation bereits funktioniert hat jedoch mit dem unterschied das ich /usr /var und /home nicht extra auf eine eigene Partition gelegt hab, nehm ich an das es daran liegt. Übrigens ich hab nochmal versucht Gentoo normal zu installiern und das funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. Mai 2004)

Stop. Ich glaub du hast da nicht aufmerksam gelesen... Du musst ERST das Tar-Archive entpacken, das erstellt dir einen Ordner in /mnt/gentoo mit dem namen home. Und erst DANN mountest du den auf die entsprechende Partition. Also:

1) Entpacken
2) Mounten

Und 1777 dürfte nicht ganz richtig sein.
Ich hab eben "ls -l / | grep home" gemacht:
drwxr-xr-x   4 root root    120 15. Mai 19:06 home

Aber probier nochmal so wie oben, erst Entpacken dann Mounten. 

Thorsten

PS: Ich hab mich klar an die Anweisung gehalten und keine Probleme gehabt.... Mhh


----------



## Rubberduck (18. Mai 2004)

Ok das würde einiges erklären.

Mich hat nur irritiert das die die /var Partition vor dem entpacken mounten aber vielleicht hab ich die Info-box in der Doku nur falsch verstanden.

Nehme dann mal an das ich auch nach dem chrooten mounte (dann nach /home und nicht nach /mnt/gentoo/home)

Danke nochmals


----------



## Thorsten Ball (18. Mai 2004)

Genau, so musst du es dann machen, also /home statt /mnt/gentoo/home. Und vergiss nicht in
die /etc/fstab zu schreiben.

Grüße


----------



## Rubberduck (19. Mai 2004)

Hi all

Das System konnte nun ohne weitere Probleme installiert werden.

Nochmals Danke an alle die sich meiner angenommen haben.


----------

